# The Sage DB Replacement



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, I decided to go for shiny metal after the Sage (SDB) and I departed company. The new model is very slim (a4 width).

It's certainly a bit different to the SDB. Already I miss a lot of the SDB's features. That said there are aspects of the machine I do prefer: the weight, the manual interaction, and the shiny metal.









The interior:









The brew pressure was reading 12 bar, so a quick adjustment of the OPV had to be done.

I tried steaming today and couldn't belive the difference to the SDB, It's so powerful. It will take some getting used to, especially as it is left hand drive whereas the SDB was rght. I made a Americano using the Rocko and I was pleased with the sweet fruity goodness in the cup. So far so good.


----------

